# X-Fi und 4 GB RAM macht mich kirre...



## Factions (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffler, 

nach mehreren Monaten Kapituliere ich und hoffe, hier sind ein paar PC-Tüftler die mir einen guten Rat geben können. Für HDR habe ich mir meinen PC schön aufgebauscht und da ich schon mit Vista 32 Bit zufrieden war, rüstete ich mal direkt auf 4 GB RAM (alles die gleichen Module) und auf Vista 64 auf. Also eigentlich ist alles bis auf die Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer  aufgerüstet seit Januar. Nun denn, soweit funktioniert Vista 64 alles perfekt wie es sollte. Allerdings habe ich zwar jetzt schönes DX10 in 1680 iger Auflösung Ultra Hoch alles prima, aber ich habe immer schreckliche Ruckler. Lange dachte ich es lege an HDR selber, bis ich mal irgendwann von dem 4 GB Problem der Creative Karten gelesen habe. Zum Test habe ich die X-FI mal ausgebaut und den OnBoard Sound des Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 irgendwas aktiviert. Und siehe da. HDR, WoW... auf einmal keine nervigen Ruckler mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also obwohl ich die neusten Creative Treiber die angeblich das 4 GB RAM Problem beheben sollen installiert habe, scheint es nur Probleme damit zu geben. Da ich aber Grafik,- und Sound,- verwöhnt bin und auch ein 5.1 Headset benutze, bin ich jetzt in einer Lage wo ich nicht mehr weis was ich tun soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

XP will ich nicht mehr. Warum auch. Ich bin von DX10 begeistert und HDR hat eine tolle DX10 Grafik. Vista selbst funktioniert. Egal ob 32 Bit oder 64 Bit. Aber auf die 4 GB will ich auch nicht verzichten. SW Galaxies lässt sich zwar unter Vista 64 nicht installieren, ebenso das Empire at War add on, (komisch, Hauptspiel geht, add on nicht installierbar)  auch nicht, aber ansonsten geht alles was ich brauche. 

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage was man tun soll. Ich habe soviel Geld schon in Soundblaster Karten reingesteckt aber das jetzt nach über einem Jahr die Teile Probleme machen kotzt mich auf gut Deutsch an. Und Microsoft gebe ich keine Schuld. Die Bluescreen Crashs bei HDR kommen nur bei 4 GB und Creative vor. Erst hatte ich zuletzt die Audigy ZS 2 und bin für Vista dann auf eine X-FI umgestiegen da die Audigy damals nicht für Vista supportet wurden. Und nun hänge ich wieder fest weil die Karte nicht will und dann lese ich irgendwo das Creative gar nicht mehr vor hat die X-FI´s noch perfekt an Vista anzupassen und angeblich eine neue X-FI 2 bald erscheinen soll. Also schon wieder Geld ausgeben ? 

Nun meine frage an die Experten, sind die Sound on Board Chips schlechter ? Was ist besser, 2 GB RAM oder die X-FI rausschmeißen und einem Vista Hasser der XP liebt zu verticken ? Langsam finde ich das Banane, daß jetzt schon Sound Karten bestimmen was man für Hardware oder Betriebssystem benutzen darf. Immerhin seit Vista 32 SP1 zeigt die Systemsteuerung mittlerweile den eingebauten (nicht den verfügbaren) Arbeitsspeicher an. Also über Sinn und Unsinn bei Vista 32 und 4 GB RAM kann man sich streiten, aber immerhin ist es mal da. Creative ??? Rechnen wir die Vista Beta Zeit mit, dann hatten die 2 Jahre Zeit bis jetzt und nix geht. Also billige Realtek onBoard Chips funktionieren problemlos und teure Creative nur Probleme ?

Na jedenfalls bin ich als ALT Gamer sauer. Ok, bei XP damals war eine Creative schon fast Pflicht. Aber jetzt frage ich mich wirklich, macht es heute noch Sinn teure Creative Karten zu kaufen ? Unter Linux funktioniert die X-FI auch bis heute nicht.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, Vorschläge oder Meinungen ? Im Moment weis ich echt nicht was das Beste ist. Ein bissel anders klingt SoundonBoard ja schon. Also da vermisst man die X-FI Karte schon. Aber dann hat man wieder Ruckler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ein Teufelskreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadmaster (8. Juni 2008)

Der Soundchip onboard auf deinem Board sind im gegensatz zu deiner Soundkarte "schlecht" vom Klang und System auslastung her.

Ich kann dir leider nicht genau sagen was das problem bei dir ist, hast du schonmal ins forum geschaut vom anbieter deiner Soundkarte? Vllt. hatten einige vor dir schon das problem mit rucklern und haben da schon einen fred aufgestellt der vllt. dir das leben leichter machen kann. Wenn ich dazu komme such ich auch mal nach einer Lösung für dieses Problem von dir. 

Mfg 

Undead

Edit: Sag mal bitte die genaue bezeichnung der X-FI ^^ meist haben die ja nen längeren Namen


----------



## Factions (8. Juni 2008)

Also die Karte ist genau diese hier:

http://de.europe.creative.com/products/pro...p;product=15853

Hmm, aber vielen Dank schon mal für die Info bezüglich der Qualität. Also so wie es aussieht bleiben dann nur zwei Optionen übrig:

1. Es existiert irgendwo eine Lösung
2. Dann bleibt nur Vista 32 mit 2 GB RAM

Womit allerdings 150 Euro für die Extra Vista64 wieder ... *grrrr ich sag lieber nix.

Also Hauptsächlich sind die Probleme das Ruckeln bei allen Spielen. bei HDR erscheint sogar oft ein Bluescreen Absturz. Habe auch über Google nix hilfreiches gefunden. Die aktuellen Treiber von Creative sollten ja das 4 GB Problem lösen. Hmm. Also wenn du da was finden könntest, wäre es Prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nun meine frage an die Experten, sind die Sound on Board Chips schlechter ? Was ist besser, 2 GB RAM oder die X-FI rausschmeißen und einem Vista Hasser der XP liebt zu verticken ? Langsam finde ich das Banane, daß jetzt schon Sound Karten bestimmen was man für Hardware oder Betriebssystem benutzen darf. Immerhin seit Vista 32 SP1 zeigt die Systemsteuerung mittlerweile den eingebauten (nicht den verfügbaren) Arbeitsspeicher an. Also über Sinn und Unsinn bei Vista 32 und 4 GB RAM kann man sich streiten, aber immerhin ist es mal da. Creative ??? Rechnen wir die Vista Beta Zeit mit, dann hatten die 2 Jahre Zeit bis jetzt und nix geht. Also billige Realtek onBoard Chips funktionieren problemlos und teure Creative nur Probleme ?
> 
> ...


Hallo,
also ich verstehe dein Ärger völlig und damit stehst du bei weitem nicht allein da. Erst die Änderung der Soundschnittstelle von Microsoft, durch die man keine vernünftige EAX-Unterstützung mehr für Vista hinbekommt zum anderen der schlechte Support von Creative.
Also die OnBoard-Soundchips sind nicht ganz so gut, wie richtige Soundkarten. Das merkt man vorallem bei der Benutzung von Teamspeak. Natürlich kommt man mit Soundtechnisch anspruchsvollen Spielen auch nicht um eine "echte" Soundkarte herum.
Angeblich sind die Probleme mit Creative X-fi Karten und 4GB Ram mit diesem Treiber gelöst:
X-Fi Xtreme Gamer und Windows Vista 64-bit 
Desweiteren weist Creative darauf hin, dass das Programm *„Media Source Go!“* während der Installation des neuen Treibers nicht installiert sein darf. Sollte das bei dir der Fall sein, dann deinstalliere es und starte den Rechner neu, bevor du den Treiber installierst. 
Wenn das nicht hilft, weis ich leider auch nicht weiter. Eventuell kannst du die auf der Seite an zweiter Stelle befindlichen Beta-Treiber vom 2.Juni 08 ausprobieren. Die gehen eventuell besser.
Alternative Treiber, von einem findigen Programmierer gab es wohl auch mal. Diese wurden aber, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, von Creative verboten, da sie wohl auch Funktionen und Möglichkeiten bieteten die von Creative wohl nicht beabsichtigt waren. Die Karten scheinen mehr zu können als Creative zugeben will.


----------



## Factions (8. Juni 2008)

Danke, aber die Treiber habe ich schon probiert. Keine Besserung und das Media Source installiere ich eh nicht. Ist zum verrückt werden alles. Unter XP geht alles bis 2 GB RAM aber in Sachen Sicherheit ist XP immer noch ein Risiko. Benutzt man die empfohlenen Sicherheit Suiten dann kriecht der Rechner mehr als Vista. Vista hingegen ist in Sachen Sicherheit nicht schlechter als Linux aber die Dritthersteller machen nur Mist wie es Linux Kenner schon kennen. In Sachen Kompatibilität sind Vista und Linux derzeit gleich auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber unter Linux wird die X-FI auch nicht Unterstützt. Das ist zum Kotzen. WoW konnte man noch unter Linux zum laufen bringen auch ohne Cedega aber jetzt gibt es keine Alternativen mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 X-FI versagt unter Vista und Linux  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was soll man den jetzt als PC Gamer machen ? Man wird doch teilweise nur noch gegängelt. Habt ihr das mit DX 10.1 schon mitbekommen ? Es wurde berichtet, das dieses Assasin´s Creed ja Anfangs DX 10.1 unterstützt hat. Überall findet man noch Einträge von ATI DX 10.1 User das das Spiel perfekt läuft und sogar ca 25% schneller war als unter DX 10. Und was passiert ? Per Patch wurde DX 10.1 deaktiviert angeblich wegen Problemen die aber widerlegt werden konnten. Tja, das Spiel trägt das Fette NVIDIA Logo auf der Verpackung und NVIDIA unterstützt ja nicht einmal mit den neuen 9xx er Serien 10.1. Also man kann auch so den Dreisatz ausrechnen was da derzeit los ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich selbst bin zwar kein AMD/ATI Fan aber solche Machtspielchen, darauf stehe ich nicht. Creative bekommt ja jetzt auch Konkurrenz. Asus und co wollen ja neue DX10 Soundkarten jetzt auf den Markt bringen. Nur für den Endkunden sind das schon wieder zusätzliche kosten. Irgendwie stinkt mir das langsam alles gewaltig das ich echt mit dem Gedanken spiele eben den Sound on Board halt in Stereo zu nutzen. Irgendwie ist das langsam zuviel was die PC Industrie da mittlerweile abzieht.

Erst waren alle am Schimpfen das Windows in Sachen Sicherheit so schlecht ist. Dann kommt Vista, dass sicherste Windows aller Zeiten aber dafür leidet die Kompatibilität. Jetzt interessiert sich keine Sau mehr für Sicherheit und Schimpfen wegen Inkompatibilität bei Vista die Linux User schon seit Jahrzehnten kennen. Aber im Moment sind die Dritthersteller die alle verarschen weil sie zu dumm sind vernünftige Treiber raus zubringen.  Für Linux waren die großen Firmen zu blöd und bei Vista versagen die jetzt auch.

Tja und jetzt ?


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2008)

Tja was soll ich sagen? Ich gebe dir Recht, was die Hersteller angeht. Selbst T-Online schafft es nicht mal seine Software (T-Online 6.0) für Vista 64bit fit zu machen.
Aber WinXP jetzt so schlecht machen, in Bezug auf die Sicherheit, würde ich nicht. Sie ist in jeden Fall ausreichend. Man siehts ja auch daran, das die meisten noch XP nutzen/wollen. 
Was Creative angeht, scheinen diese wirklich mit Unfähigkeit zu glänzen. Das würde auch den starken Umsatzrückgang erklären. Könnten sie was, dann hätten sie doch schon längst was passendes präsentiert. Hätten sie mal diesen Daniel K., der diesen alternativen Treiber entwickelte, eingestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich gönne es mittlerweile Creative, wenn sie irgendwann wegen ihrer Unfähigkeit pleite gehen. Nicht zuletzt auch wegen dem schlechten Support.
Bei nVidia ist die 9000er Serie auch fast eine Mogelpackung, weil eigentlich sind es nur aufgebohrte 8000er ohne wirklich neue Hardware einzusetzen. Aber viele die es nicht wissen, kaufen diese in den Glauben, das sie da was absolut neues in den Händen halten. Erst die neue GT-Serie wird wirklich was neues sein und das braucht noch ein paar Monate.

Eigentlich bleibt dir dann nur, wie du schon selber schreibst, mit dem Onboardchip zu spielen. Eine passende Lösung für dein Problem kann ich dir leider nicht präsentieren, weil es keine gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine zweite Möglichkeit wäre noch beide Systeme zu nutzen. Wenn "mein neuer" da ist, werde ich auch XP & Vista drauf tun. Traurig nur, das man jetzt nach eineinhalb Jahren noch auf XP zurückgreifen muss, damit wirklich alle Hardware funktioniert. Ich habe nämlich auch eine X-Fi-Karte und die will ich auch weiterhin nutzen. Und wie gesagt sooo unsicher ist WinXP nun auch nicht. Und ein wenig mehr als 2GB kannst du ja auch unter XP nutzen. Leider bleibt dort DX10 auf der Strecke, weil M$ es so wollte. Sonst wären heute noch viel weniger User mit Vista unterwegs.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Factions (9. Juni 2008)

Sorry falls es mit Xp negativ rüber gekommen ist. Ich wollte es nicht schlecht machen. Derzeit habe ich sogar XP mal daraufgepackt aber gerade bei HDR macht die X-FI neuerdings auch Probleme. Egal ob 4 GB oder 2 oder 3 GB RAM. Die Supportforen, besonders die Englischen bei Codemasters sind voll mit diesen Problemen. Jetzt ist natürlich wirklich die Frage, liegt es jetzt am Spielehersteller oder Creative ? Also auch unter XP hat Creative stark nachgelassen.

Dann ist noch die Frage bezüglich des Unterschieds zwischen SoundonBoard vs. Creative. Damals war es ja für Gamer Pflicht so eine Soundblaster zu haben. Da sie ja eine eigene Hardware ist und nicht wie SoundOnBoard über Software läuft. Also mit SoundonBoard waren schlechtere Pings/Latenzen und Performance damals deutlich zu sehen. Das was ich interessant finde ist aber, dass bei Vista durch DX10 die Hardware der X-FI ja auch nicht geht. Also im Endeffekt läuft die Creative unter Vista auch in einem Software Modus. Zusätzlich braucht man ja auch den Alchemy Treiber. Also die Softwarelösung um den Surroundklang der Hardware zu simulieren. 

Und genau das ist ja die Kernfrage. Microsoft kann man keinen Vorwurf machen. Mittlerweile ist Vista bald 2 Jahre alt und die Firmen hatten genug Zeit ihre Treiber darauf anzupassen. Das Mainboard mit dem SoundonBoard Chip, ja das ist sogar 64Bit Ready. Also CD rein und für Vista 64 alles ready. Und da gibts mit dem Sound keine Probleme. Und Creative ? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Umsatzzahlen bei denen zurückgegangen sind. Danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil eines ist für mich klar, sollte die X-FI, so wie es aussieht jetzt wirklich rausfliegen, werde ich mir nie wieder eine Zusatz Soundkarte kaufen. Für die paar Stunden spielen am Abend reicht im Endeffekt Stereo aus. Obwohl stimmt nicht mal. Die X-FI ist eine 5.1 Karte. Die Sound on Board ist sogar eine 7.1  Und das schöne, dann kann ich auch wieder Linux nutzen da dies auch keine Probleme mit SoundonBoard Chips hat. Tja, so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl doch wieder auf Vista 64 mit 4GB RAM gehen ohne die X-FI.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juni 2008)

Also HdRO hatte ich auch mal testweise einen Monat gespielt. Vom technischen gesehen, gab es mit der X-Fi-Karte keine Probleme bei mir.  Das hat schon geruckelt, aber das lag wohl eher an den überlasteten Servern. Das war aber die Anfangszeit damals.
Also OnBoard Sound hat sich schon gebessert in letzter Zeit. Bei meinem neuen Board (ASUS Striker II Extreme) soll ja eine "SupremeFX II Audio Card" drauf sein, die wohl schon recht gut sein soll. Das werde ich aber erst mal austesten müssen, wenn die Höllenmaschine in Betrieb geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich denke Creative wird sich da noch ganz schön strecken müssen, wenn sie mit ihrem stärksten Segment, den Soundkarten/chips, nicht ins Hintertreffen geraten wollen. Deswegen bauen sie sich wohl auch immer mehr andere Standbeine auf z.B. MP3 Player. Ich denke mal die Ära Soundblaster geht langsam dem Ende entgegen. Die Umsatzzahlen schwanken jedenfalls seit Jahren schon. Mal wieder hoch ein anderes mal wieder runter. Aber irgendwann hat alles ein Ende, ausser die bekannte Wurst^^
Fakt ist jedenfalls die OnBoard-Soundchips/Karten werden immer besser. Wenn Creative da nicht was revolutionäres Neues auf den Markt bringt, tja dann... den Rest kann man sich denken.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall eine Zeit lang zweigleisig fahren, also XP & Vista. Hatte ich damals bei Win98 und XP ja auch schon. Nur brauchte ich damals nach nur einem halben Jahr kein Win98 mehr. XP, trotz damaliger Sicherheitslücken, überzeugte mich voll und ganz. Kein Wunder, allein schon die querverbundenen Dateien bei Win98 waren ja eine Plage, was den kompletten Umstieg auf XP bei mir beschleunigte. Bei Vista bin ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher, ob ich nach einem halben Jahr komplett auf XP verzichten kann.


----------



## Factions (10. Juni 2008)

Hmm, also ich habe mal in den englischen Codemasters Foren recherchiert und es scheint ein allgemeines Problem wirklich mit der X-FI zu geben. Allerdings nicht nur bei HDR sondern auch bei dem neuen Rennspiel GRID oder wie das heißt. Das dumme ist ja, bis auf die Creative Karte habe ich ja ne Höllenmaschine und deswegen wurmt mich das so sehr. Allerdings wer Vista schon genießt will kein XP mehr. Von dieser Seite her ist Vista ein verdammt gutes Betriebssystem. Sogar Linux User wenden sich von Linux ab. Mal hier was ziemlich Aktuelles: Wiener Stadtverwaltung will kein Linux mehr Von einer parallel Installation kann ich dir aus Erfahrung nur Abraten. Irgendwie vertragen sich die Beiden Systeme nicht wirklich. Auch die Laufwerksbuchstaben sind das reinste Chaos. Bis auf dieses Sound Problem find ich Vista genial. Bei meiner Frau läuft Vista 32 seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme. Da allerdings mit dem Asus P5W DH DELUXE Sound on Board. Also wenn man Vista Certified Hardware hat hat man keine Probleme mit Vista. Vista 64 läuft bei mir Arbeitstechnisch sogar richtig Klasse. Nur beim Spielen kommt dieser Creative Mist der mich nervt. Wenn du mal HDR DX10 gespielt hast, und danach mal wieder auf DX9 denkste das ist ne Zeitreise in die Urzeit. So ein gewaltiger Unterschied ist das. Nötige Grafikkarte natürlich vorausgesetzt je nach Monitorgröße. Unter Vista laufen die meisten Spiele sogar viel Schneller. Also ATi und NVIDIA sowie MS mit dem SP1 haben es nach knapp nem Jahr endlich hinbekommen. Dies belegen auch schon diverse Games Hardware Magazine. Und da EAX unter Vista eh nicht funktioniert, ist es hier ein echtes Armutszeugnis seitens Creative. Also ich habe wirklich alles ausprobiert. Die Probleme (Heftiges Ruckeln) kommen definitiv von der X-FI. Zu mindestens bei den Spielen die ich häufig Spiele. Selbst Half Life 2 The Orange Box, das 64 Bit unterstützt, schmiert bei der X-FI ab. World of Warcraft wie HDR nur am Ruckeln. Nehme ich die raus und nutze den SoB, dann keine Abstürze mehr und keine Ruckler. Lustig ist, selbst Uralte Spiele wie Diablo II oder Warcraft III laufen problemlos unter Vista 64bit mit 4 GB RAM. Und da geht die Lutzi so richtig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viele Open Source Programme bieten auch 64bit Versionen an. 7zip, Smart FTP, Paint.Net um einige zu nennen. Mit ein paar Tricks bekommt man auch jeden älteren Drucker zum laufen. Allerdings im Drucker und Scanner Bereich ist Canon derzeit ne Niete. Da ists mit 64 Bit Treibern Essig. Und Age of Conan ist unter Vista 64 Bit so richtig cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das erste Spiel wo auch mal meine 8800 mit 1024 MB RAM so richtig ihre Leistung zeigt. Im Aktuellen PC Games Test von Age of Conan, das 86% bekam, wurde sogar noch erwähnt, das Grakas mit 512 MB mächtig ins Schwitzen kommen und die 1024 MB Varianten bei dem Spiel richtig ausgenutzt werden. Link zum Test: Age of Conan im Test - Ernsthafte Konkurrenz für WoW und Co.?

Also da siehste warum ich so genervt bin. Aber baue ich die karte aus habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Baue ich sie wieder ein habe ich nur Probleme unter Vista. *gnag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag mal, was hast du eigentlich fürn DSL ? 36000 ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin beim gleichen Provider aber da gibts doch nur 16000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (10. Juni 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Sag mal, was hast du eigentlich fürn DSL ? 36000 ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann leider nicht all zu viel zur X-Fi sagen, aber ich schätze mal Dagonzo ist glücklicher Besitzer einer VDSL Leitung der DTAG, oder da der Upload ja 9Mbit beträgt hat die Firma wo er arbeitet eine ziemliche "dicke" Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




--edit-- 
Test unserer Leitung @ work 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juni 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht all zu viel zur X-Fi sagen, aber ich schätze mal Dagonzo ist glücklicher Besitzer einer VDSL Leitung der DTAG, oder da der Upload ja 9Mbit beträgt hat die Firma wo er arbeitet eine ziemliche "dicke" Leitung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



VDSL ist korrekt. Es ist alles privat. T-Home-Entertain um genau zu sein. Der Upload ist bei dieser Leitung "normal". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider kann das nicht jeder bekommen und wenn, dann nur in Großstädten wie bei mir Unimatrix 0 ... ähm Berlin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und man muss in der Nähe eines Verteilers sein. Aber voll ausnutzen kann man die Leitung eh nicht. Aber der Upload ist schon was feines, da ich relativ viele Dateien wie Fotos hochlade.

Und thx @ Factions für den kurzen und ehrlichen Einblick in Vista. Da bin ja doch noch guter Hoffnung, dass das meiste noch halbwegs funktionieren wird. 

Das mit AoC oder auch z.B. Crysis ist klar. Da laufen selbst die älteren 8800GTX mit 768MB Speicher schneller als die neueren 9800GTX mit 512MB bei den höchsten Einstellungen. Aber da ich vorerst noch mit einem 19- Zoller zocken werde, wird sich das kaum auswirken. Und 1024MB Karten gibts ja eigentlich kaum oder gar nicht. Das ändert sich ja erst mit der neuen GT-Serie von nVidia. Die übrigens schon diese Woche kommen könnten und nicht so, wie ich weiter oben schrieb in Monaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (10. Juni 2008)

Also das mit den Grafikkarten gebe ich dir recht. Ich habe total den Überblick da mittlerweile verloren. 3 Generationen innerhalb von 6 Monaten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings gibt es viele 1024 MB Varianten. Schau mal hier: Einkaufsführer Ich habe die Gainward Bliss 8800 GT 1024MB GS und bin regelrecht begeistert. Vor allem ist der Lüfter Ultra leise. Und da ich einen 22 Zoll habe spiele ich unter 1680 Pixel. Also HDR kann ich in DX10 Ultrahoch 8x 16x problemlos Spielen. Also zu mindestens wenn die X-FI nicht drin ist *lach. Von den 9ern habe ich ja schon viel gelesen das die irgendwie nur nen Abklatsch von den alten 8ern sein soll. Teilweise habe ich gesehen, das eine 9800 GT billiger ist als eine 8800 GT. Na jedenfalls kostet die 8800GT teilweise unter 200 Euro und sind schneller als die dreimal so teuren 8800 GTX/Ultra. 

Tja, nun muss ich mich langsam Entscheiden. Derzeit habe ich XP test weise mit 4 GB RAM und der X-FI. Also AoC läuft zwar ruckelfrei, sieht aber komisch aus *lach. Komisch weil unter Vista hatte mein Char dunkelblonde Haare. Gestern mal unter XP DX9 und da hatte er plötzlich weisse Haare. Ich hab kein Plan wieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, aber dafür war der Sound wieder genial. Man ist das verdreht. Entweder Klasse Sound aber alte Grafik, oder Klasse Grafik aber oller Sound  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also so eine Entscheidung musste ich seit meinem ersten 486 nicht entscheiden *lach. Dieses VDSL hätte ich gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (12. Juni 2008)

Update:

Oh Gott oh Gott. Habe heute mal probehalber die X-FI ausgebaut, SoB aktiviert und ein 2.1 Sennheiser Headset angeschlossen. Als ich HDR spielte ... *Oh Graus. Der Sound ist ja... fehlen einem die Worte. Na toll. Gibt es eigentlich noch eine weitere Alternative zwischen SoB und Creative ?


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2008)

Hi,

sorry das ich nicht so schnell antworten konnte. Ich habe an meinem neuen System gefrickelt^^

Also Alternativen zu Creative. Ja gibt es: M-Audio Revolution 5.1

Allerdings glaube ich, das sie mit den gleichen Problemen wie Creative zu kämpfen haben. Genaueres weis ich leider nicht darüber. Tragen tun sie jedenfalls auch nur das WinXP-Logo. Sollen aber eine recht gute Qualität haben.
Bei meinem neuen Board ist ja wie schon geschrieben mit einer "SupremeFX II Audio Card" versehen. Klangtechnisch war bisher noch nichts zu beanstanden. Ich bin allerdings bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen WoW zu installieren und sie mit Teamspeak zu testen. Leider wenig Zeit im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

